# Alternatives to Pelican water tight cases ???



## jtice (Jun 18, 2004)

Wasnt sure what section to post this in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

I am in need of a water proof hard case.
It will be used for a variety of things, all of which will need protection from the elements.
The case will spend alot of time in the bed of my truck on trips.

I need something about the size of the Pelican 1660. Thats 29-1/8" x 20" x 17-5/8" inside demensions.
Dont get me wrong, I LOVE the Pelican cases, I have quite a few of the smaller ones.
But, I find them VERY expensive. The best price I can find for the 1660, is about $240 shipped.
Pelican does have the best cases, and they come with an unconditional life time garrenttee. But still, 
they are actually alittle overbuilt for what I need.

What I am looking for, are some alternatives. 
It seems that other brands, like Otter, and Storm, dont have anything this large.

Any suggestions for a water tight (or at least very resistant) hard case, would be great, 
or even better,,, anyone have a Pelican 1660 they want to sell? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Heres a pic of the Pelican 1660.






Thanks alot.

-John


----------



## Reptilezs (Jun 18, 2004)

underwater kinetics 827 a little smaller but still not deep enough. starlight doesnt offer a case this big either


----------



## paulr (Jun 18, 2004)

Get a big Anvil case and cover it with a plastic tarp.


----------



## NeonLights (Jun 18, 2004)

My advice would be to save up and buy the Pelican 1660. I just did a search on Froogle Google and the cheapest I found it was $216 at Botach, but other places had it for $220-225. Maybe check ebay too.

I work at UPS and a surprising number of people use the Pelican cases for shipping containers (and you all know what hell we put packages through). They just slap a label on the case and ship it. I also see people trying to use inferior cases for the same thing, and they often don't fare as well.

I've got quite a few of the smaller Pelican cases and a few Otter boxes as well. The Pelicans are built as tough as they come. I'm sure I'll be able to pass these cases on to my kids in another 20-30 years.

-Keith


----------



## TheBeam (Jun 18, 2004)

Look here . I'm not sure if they sell direct or not. They have a few items at Walfart.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 19, 2004)

Depending on how water resistant, you can get big plastic cases with locking lids from hardware stores. They are water resistant if say they get rained on, but if you were to submerge them then water would get under the lip of the lid easily.


----------



## Lurker (Jun 21, 2004)

Target also carries various plastic storage containers, some if which are pretty weather resistant, and very affordable. They would not measure up to Pelican, but depending on your needs, they may be good enough. You may also be able to reinforce them by packing inside of a plastic bag inside the container or using a container within a container.


----------



## jtice (Jun 21, 2004)

I found this one while searching Targets site. Its not too bad, might be good enough.
Still searching though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Targets Box 

Heres a nice one from Lowes. Its one of those Contico's that was mentioned above.

Lowes box


----------



## springnr (Jun 21, 2004)

York Pack


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 22, 2004)

You don't want the crappy store brand boxes like the Rubbermaid stuff, especially if it's going to be in the bed of your truck a lot...the sun will warp the plastic and it won't seal well after a while.

This is what I use...IMHO, every bit as good as Pelican but a bit cheaper...

Starlight Cases

JM-99


----------



## 03lab (Jun 22, 2004)

Hardigg Cases are the best IMHO, but are also quite expensive.


----------



## was_jlh (Jul 2, 2004)

John, a good friend of mine suggested this one:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/standard-pod-wrapped.jhtml?id=0013869


----------



## jtice (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys.

For now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif I picked up a huge box at Wal-Mart, that was only $35.
Its rain proof for the most part, and will due for now, untill im ready to spend some real dough on a nice box.

Thanks again!


----------



## DieselDave (Jul 2, 2004)

While on the subject...I have a friend looking for a watertight triple rifle case. I believe the size would be about 6"x20"x52". Everytime he flys to a humid destination his guns are soaking wet when he picks them up at baggage claim. We have found several double cases but no triple's.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jul 2, 2004)

jtice,
You might check out *Surplus Sales of Nebraska*. The link goes right to their 'cases' page. They often have MIL cases that can be had reasonably. I turned my brother on to one of their surplus Navy cases, [(ENC) 134114-110], and he was thrilled. I saw it and it was clean.

I've also ordered other weird stuff from them -- they have no shortage of weird stuff. I like dealing with them.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 3, 2004)

I've been using these CONTICO boxes for about 4 years now to carry stuff for my research. They've been to Central America and back plenty of times, I'm still waiting for one of them to bust. I know people in HI who've also used them to haul research equipment routinely (that's where I got the idea from). In addition to their ruggedness, I like them 'cuz they comply exactly with the max dimensions allowed for commercial airline luggage. I stuffed a little over 100 lbs into one of these last year. Had a ball trying to convince the airline rep not to charge me extra.

I got mine (all 6 of 'em) cheap at the local K-mart (Walmart has'em sometimes too). If I remember correctly I paid $15 back when I bought mine. They're probably more expensive now; I've also seen them in colors now (black was the only option I found). CONTICO also makes a model with wheels (for those really heavy loads), but I haven't been able to find a retailer for those.

Oh, there's also the German-made Zarges-box (aluminum). Awesome boxes, but very expensive.


----------



## jtice (Jul 4, 2004)

greenled.

That was one I was looking at.
Lowes was supposed to have them, but they were out /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
They make one that has a builtin lock, it looked nice.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 4, 2004)

Hope you find one, Jtice!

Just by accident I stumbled upon a "real life" pic of the Contico boxes, they're being used in Operation Enlightment II. Scroll down about 1/3 of the page. The two black boxes to the right of the pic are the Contico lockers we're talking about. Wow, they made it all the way to Iraq, can't see no scratches! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------

